# Greatland Controller



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

If you search my posts you will find a link to another forum that discusses koko issues and may have someone willing to help.

I wouldn't waste too much time on it though.

Anything greatlands is pretty much garbage without any real support.
Toss it and install a more industry standard controller and if need be drivetrain.

Good Luck


----------

